# Netgear N600 not showing 5g to connect to



## presmudjo (Jan 7, 2015)

I have netgear N600 wifi cable modem router that I own and have comcast internet service. I noticed that the 5g option to connect to disappeared. I for the life of me can't figure out why. I really need to use that now that I put a wireless security camera system in. Everything is running on the 2.4g and is slow as a bugger now. Netgear does not help after 90 days. They did however refer me to comcast. Comcast has nothing to do with the modem/router, so they say. Comcast came out and checked all my lines to verify I am not having an issue. When the worker was here, he saw on his phone my netgear wifi and the 5g showed up and disappeared. He believed something is wrong with my wifi device. I am lost, it seems it has been turned off to broadcast. Any help out there for me? I know this laptop is older and will only be able to use the 2.4g, but all my other devices can use the 5g.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Could you please download Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## presmudjo (Jan 7, 2015)

I have installed that, I saw that it was suggested to do. What do you need from it?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry could you post a screenshot when you have opened it.


----------



## presmudjo (Jan 7, 2015)

I can't seem to remember how to do that. I did the fn prtsc keys, but it was too large to paste here.


----------



## presmudjo (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

From the xirrus you only have 2.4Ghz on

Check the 5Ghz wireless is on a Checkmark may needed against wireless enabled.


----------



## presmudjo (Jan 7, 2015)

On the net genie, it appears everything is on. What am I missing? Is there something that is not obvious I should look for that turns it off? I have looked at the genie on the computer and online where there is more information available.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you post a screenshot please of the 5Ghz also whether it is a DGND37000 or WNDR 3700.

To take a screenshot and post one see my signature.


----------



## presmudjo (Jan 7, 2015)

model 3700


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I see nothing there may be scroll down on the 5Ghz only, I mean use the down arrow and do not show any sensitive information you can a rectangto block out sensitive informationlar block in paint


----------



## presmudjo (Jan 7, 2015)

Here is 5g


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you for deleting your screenshots.

Thank you for posting the other screenshot.

Can you post another screenshot please and use the up arrow.


----------



## presmudjo (Jan 7, 2015)

here is the top half


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I can see no other reason on the router.

Does it happen on all machines?

Do they have dual band wireless adapters that support 5GHz?


----------



## presmudjo (Jan 7, 2015)

The option use to show up on our phones when we first purchased the modem router. After you are hooked up once, who looks back. However when the comcast man was here, he checked on his phone and it showed up as both regular and the 5g version, then it disappeared. When my sons came over with the new iphones only the regular version showed up. How would I verify that a device would accept the 5g? I am pretty sure this computer won't as it is older.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Only machines that support 5g normally Dual adapters.

Phones usually are 2.4Ghz so will not connect to 5Ghz

Has anything connected to 5Ghz and what devices have connected?

What make and model are the phones.


----------



## presmudjo (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry for delay. The flu came on hard and I am semi up and about now. The phones are Boost Moto G. Tablets are Samsung tab3, and the nabi 2. I can not find anywhere info on the 802 a/b/n/whatever stuff. I am far from a techno geek, kind of understand stuff, just can't remember all the terms. I do know that all the devices had the option to choose the netgear84 or netgear84 5g. The new system we just brought online is the lorex LH040 ECO SERIES dvr camera system. It hogs all the bandwidth. We only turn it on when we leave, but want to keep it on.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

To tone down the camera bandwidth usage lower the frames per second rate [FPS]

Logon to your router and go to the wifi setup page. The 5G have a SSID? Enabled to broadcast SSID?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

> Sorry for delay. The flu came on hard and I am semi up and about now. The phones are Boost Moto G. Tablets are Samsung tab3, and the nabi 2. I can not find anywhere info on the 802 a/b/n/whatever stuff. I am far from a techno geek, kind of understand stuff, just can't remember all the terms. I do know that all the devices had the option to choose the netgear84 or netgear84 5g. The new system we just brought online is the lorex LH040 ECO SERIES dvr camera system. It hogs all the bandwidth. We only turn it on when we leave, but want to keep it on.



Sorry you have flu it is the time of year.

The Samsung and nabi 2 are 2.4Ghz.

On PC, Tablet or phone you would have Dual band Wireless adapter have a look at the specs which would support 2.4Ghz and 5Ghz.

Does any of your devices have* Dual band wireless card?
*
Broadcast SSID is enabled Wand3r3r.


----------



## presmudjo (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry for the delay. I wanted to let you know I have my 5g back! I worked with comcast and it took a couple days and a few total resets and then poof, my 5g was back and the Samsung is now on the 5g side of things. Yeah! Thank you all. At least with all this information I was able to speak with the comcast tech about all I had tried and it helped go smoothly where they couldn't blow me off. I still will never by a netgear anything ever again since they have no customer service for their products.


----------

